# Disable/Remove Windows Messenger in Windows XP



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

Don't know if this program has been posted before but if you're tired of Windows Messenger popping up all the time you can use this program to disable it or remove it completely.

HERE


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

or if u are still stuck with AOL try Keyword :mspop


----------

